# How can I tell if my htc desire is locked and how can I unlock it if it is?



## youbeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm nearing the end of my contract with t-mobile and want to go to giffgaff when it expires.

I got my phone through mobile phones direct so I'm not sure if it's locked to t-mobile. How can I tell? If it is locked, do I have to buy a code to unlock it or can I do it for free?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2011)

Quickest way I know: shove in someone's else's SIM and say wha'g'wan.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 2, 2011)

editor said:


> wha'g'wan.


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 2, 2011)

*HTC Desire SIM-Unlock Utility*


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah shove another networks sim in (orange, vodaphone, or o2) and if it works its unlocked. If not you need to unlock it with the above utility.


----------



## youbeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

Great, thanks


----------

